# Coquimbo, Chile



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post _Arriving Coquimbo, Chile_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's post _Heading into Chilean Wine Country - Elqui Valley_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, I'm back in country and ready to post some more photos from the series that ran while I was away. Here is a sample shot from _Fun Photo Friday - Coquimbo and Elqui Valley Favorites_:










And from my blog post _The Town of Pisco Elqui_:










One from _On to Fundo Los Nichos_:










Here are a couple samples from _Fun Photo Friday - More Favorites of Coquimbo and Elqui Valley_:



















One from _Inside Fundo Los Nichos_:










A shot from _Monte Grande, Vicuña, and Lunch by Solar Power_:










And a final sample from _Fun Photo Friday - Still More Favorites from Elqui Valley_:


----------

